# Mechanical Engineer but Offered a position in Cyber Security



## MechE1 (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm a Mechanical Engineer and got offered a position at a power plant for NERC Compliance and they told me in the interview that I would be doing cyber security. Should I accept it? I graduated 6 months ago with a B.S. in Mechanical Engineering with 3 co-ops at 2 different companies (1 full year of engineering experience as a co-op). I took 5 months off after graduating because I was burned-out from school. After a month, this is the only interview I had (which is strange because I've done 3 co-ops so I have experience). The thing is, it is at the company I did a co-op at, and I feel if I accept it, I can do this until a position I want becomes available at this company. But if I hate this position after 2 months or so and quit, I can’t use it on my resume and it would look like I was unemployed for 8+ months after I graduated. Also, I feel like it would look bad if I quit and the position I wanted becomes available, they might not consider me for that position because I left the company. The salary offered is really nice which is why I might take it. I just don’t see how this helps me as a Mechanical Engineer in my future.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Nov 9, 2017)

If they are offering the training and education for that position..  TAKE IT!!  As engineers we are sworn to protect the public, even in the  software/cyber security.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 19, 2017)

MechE1 said:


> I'm a Mechanical Engineer and got offered a position at a power plant for NERC Compliance and they told me in the interview that I would be doing cyber security. Should I accept it? I graduated 6 months ago with a B.S. in Mechanical Engineering with 3 co-ops at 2 different companies (1 full year of engineering experience as a co-op). I took 5 months off after graduating because I was burned-out from school. After a month, this is the only interview I had (which is strange because I've done 3 co-ops so I have experience). The thing is, it is at the company I did a co-op at, and I feel if I accept it, I can do this until a position I want becomes available at this company. But if I hate this position after 2 months or so and quit, I can’t use it on my resume and it would look like I was unemployed for 8+ months after I graduated. Also, I feel like it would look bad if I quit and the position I wanted becomes available, they might not consider me for that position because I left the company. The salary offered is really nice which is why I might take it. I just don’t see how this helps me as a Mechanical Engineer in my future.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


If you did a co-op with them and they are offering you a job (though outside your Mech Eng field), they must really like you.  If this company did not have Mech Eng positions, I'd be more inclined to not accept it.  But since they do offer ME positions, I don't think it would be a bad move to accept the Cyber Security position and get your foot in the door and keep an eye out for future ME positions.  Assuming you like Cyber Security?  And, if the pay is good, all the more reason.  Good luck.


----------



## Homeworker (Nov 27, 2017)

If you don't have any other options, you should take it. It's not ideal of course and it might not be a job you'll like but if it's a stepping stone, step on that stone!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2020)

It all depends on what you want to do. I wouldn't take it if you know that you're passionate about doing something else... unless absolutely necessary. But if you think you might like this, give it a shot.



MechE1 said:


> ... I feel if I accept it, I can do this until a position I want becomes available at this company. But if I hate this position after 2 months or so and quit, I can’t use it on my resume and it would look like I was unemployed for 8+ months after I graduated. Also, I feel like it would look bad if I quit and the position I wanted becomes available, they might not consider me for that position because I left the company. The salary offered is really nice which is why I might take it. I just don’t see how this helps me as a Mechanical Engineer in my future....


I disagree. You should absolutely list it on your resume. All work experience can be valuable work experience; it just depends on how you present it. But I would try to stick it out more than 2 months. Try to give it at least 6 months. You may need to explain that you took an opportunity to try something different, but learned that you prefer to do engineering.


----------

